# DIY CO2 WINE Generator!!



## Pencap (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, so the DIY co2 generator with yeast sugar etc....
Why not make wine while you do it???
I read that first DIY log, and slapped myself...I used to make wine the same way...


If you wanna use this technique, might as well have a usefull by product...

Heres how to do it...
Materials
1 Gallon milk jug,
1 Mayonaise jar (any jar with a lid will work)
2 foot of "aquarium tubing"
duct tape
something to poke a few holes with

Ingredients

1 quart of pineaplle juice
1 packet of yeast
3 cups of sugar
top off jug with water



Take your milk jug, rinse it out well.
poke a hole in the lid of the milk jug big enough to stick one end of the tubing into...seal the lid and tubing with duct tape/silicone.. just the lid...so you can pour out the wine later...dont seal the lid to the jug...duh!

poke two holes in the lid of your mayonaise jar, the same sise as you did for the milk jug lid.
Insert the other end of the tubing into one of the two holes, down to the bottom of the jar and seal with duct tape/silicone.

Fill the Mayo jar hlaf full of water, and close the lid

mix your sugar with enough water to completely disolve sugar....pour into milk jug.
Pour the pineapple juice into the jug, mix well....top off with water, then add the yeast. Cap the lid, put in grow room.....It would be best to put the jug in a black plastic bag so as not to let in light.
Set it near yer plants...........nice and warm....

The fermentation process (co2) will bubble up through the jug, into the jar and out the vent hole.
The reason for the "extra jar" is so that air does not get to the wine....thus ruining the wine...it bubbles like a bong all by itself!

After 7-14 days, strain the whole mass through a fine screen, such as panty hose....and you now have some ROCKING *** KICKING wine!! Chill over some Ice cubes and watch out...
That first glass tases like ****...but once you got that one down......EWE [email protected]! Loook out!


Looks like a 5th grader drew my schematic, but hey, I didnt wanna go pro~ I think it says it all... (dont put the tubing going from the "wine" jug anything further than a 1/2 inch into the "wine jug" let that **** breathe!
*SITE RULES*
please review #7


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 5, 2007)

i totally forgot about thouse days as well


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL... I love the avatar


----------



## Pencap (Dec 6, 2007)

Heres a video clip of the finished product!!


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 6, 2007)

I have wine kits all around the house, professional kits, and it does not produce that much co2 to even consider it. And I use 5 gallon kits.... it puts off as much if not less than misting seltzer water in the room and on your plants. 

And your wine tastes like A because its supposed to ferment for at least 4 weeks before filtering and degassing at a later stage.  

But... to each his own.


----------



## Pencap (Dec 9, 2007)

I never said you could bottle it and sell it~ I only implied that it would get you DRUNK...not something you want to take to a cheese party, or even impress some snotty ***** with...





> But... to each his own.


I know a guy that does it in 5 gal increments  it works fine for him.................
But if you want to go out and buy 250 dollars worth of co2 equipment, bottles, timers, solenoids, etc...then you probably got enough room for more than 3-6 plants too..........





> But... to each his own.


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 9, 2007)

Pencap said:
			
		

> I never said you could bottle it and sell it~ I only implied that it would get you DRUNK...not something you want to take to a cheese party, or even impress some snotty ***** with...
> I know a guy that does it in 5 gal increments  it works fine for him.................
> But if you want to go out and buy 250 dollars worth of co2 equipment, bottles, timers, solenoids, etc...then you probably got enough room for more than 3-6 plants too..........



OR like I said.... 



> it puts off as much if not less than misting seltzer water in the room and on your plants.



:ignore:

and I never SAID you SAID you could bottle/sell it... nor did I make any implications that it would NOT get you drunk.


----------

